# Philly Cheesesteak Fattie



## sqwib

*Philly Cheesesteak with Bacon and Fried Onions.*








*I had posted this 9/24/10 with a general smoke but no recipe so I am re posting with the recipe now.*

Ingredients:

4 slices Provolone
6 slices American Cheese
1 Pillsbury Classic Pizza Crust or Thin Pizza Crust
5 pieces of Beef Chip Steaks
½ an onion chopped
1 lb of bacon
Preparation:

Set out 3 pieces of Provolone  cheeses to come up to room temperature
Lay out 3 pieces of Beef Chip steaks on aluminum foil overlapping by 1 inch and allow to thaw.
Cook 4 slices of bacon until crispy set aside, sauté chopped onions set aside Cook 2 slices of Beef chip steaks, chopped, place in fridge.
Layout an 8” x 8” Bacon weave on plastic wrap.
When the beef chip steaks are pliable, place 2 slices Provolone cheese on top of the Beef chip steak, remove the onions, cooked steak and bacon from the fridge and place on top of the Provolone cheese, make sure to leave 1” space on all 4 sides flatten as much as possible.
Place 2 - 3 slices of American cheese and 2 more provolone slices on top of cooked meat * Tip, tear up the cheese for better rolling
Using the aluminum foil and FOLD the fattie tucking everything inside.
Place the rolled Beef Chip Steak on one end of the bacon weave and roll tightly, tucking in the sides.
Smoke at 225 250 for 2 -3 hours.
Preheat oven to 350, roll out pizza dough place 3 slices of American cheese in center of dough, place Fattie top side down in center of pizza dough,tuck in sides and roll up ends.
The seam will be at the top, so when placing onto cookie sheet roll over so seam is on the bottom make sure seam is at the bottom, bake until crust is golden brown. Approximately 20 minutes.


----------



## realtorterry

Man I could eat that whole plate right now!!


----------



## slownlow

awesome.   It's like a fattie cheese steak stromboli


----------



## boykjo

realtorterry said:


> Man I could eat that whole plate right now!!


freekin Yummy.................


----------



## jsdspif

That does look good . I'd like to see one made with the dried beef people on here make . I think that would work .


----------



## venture

Excellent!

A fattie Wellington.  Who'da thunk it?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jrod62

Looks great.
This one will go on the "to do" list !!


----------



## dtcunni

This looks amazing! Thanks for the instructions...I'm copying and pasting right now!:drool


----------



## SmokinAl

Man you are putting together some great step by step tutorials!


----------



## Bearcarver

OMG!!!

That's AWESOME !!!

Don't let Pat's or Geno's see that !!!

Don't want to make them Cry!!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

I'm Starving!

Great Pics!

Todd


----------



## meateater

You got me, I want. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Most excellent.


----------



## michael ark




----------



## fpnmf

Very tasty Sqwib!!

  Thanks!!

  Craig


----------



## bill ding

NICE looking fatty! What a great idea. The pics and instruction/recipe are really helpful. I'll have to do one of these! Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## dogcop1us

Now that looks GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jc1947

*






Fine looking Fatty.*


----------



## rbranstner

That looks AWESOME!


----------



## africanmeat




----------



## hardslicer

wow!!  thanks for all the effort in putting that post online......great information there and my taste buds thank you!!


----------



## sqwib

Bill Ding said:


> NICE looking fatty! What a great idea. The pics and instruction/recipe are really helpful. I'll have to do one of these! Thanks for taking the time to share!




Thanks, keep us posted,


dogcop1us said:


> Now that looks GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks


JC1947 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine looking Fatty.*




Thank you




rbranstner said:


> That looks AWESOME!




Thanks


africanmeat said:


>




Thanks, love the cartoon




hardslicer said:


> wow!!  thanks for all the effort in putting that post online......great information there and my taste buds thank you!!


No problem and thank you.

Its nice to see some of my threads getting bumped, thanks guys.


----------



## roller

Thats all you need...No other food....except Beer !!!   Looks great...


----------



## alaskanbear

X2 what Roller just said.

Rich


----------



## alelover

slownlow said:


> awesome.   It's like a fattie cheese steak stromboli


I was going to say Fattie Philly calzone but whatever. It looks fantastic no matter what you call it.

BTW Bear, did you hear that the owner of Geno's passed away a couple weeks ago. Very sad.

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11238/1169953-122-0.stm


----------



## Bearcarver

alelover said:


> I was going to say Fattie Philly calzone but whatever. It looks fantastic no matter what you call it.
> 
> BTW Bear, did you hear that the owner of Geno's passed away a couple weeks ago. Very sad.
> 
> http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11238/1169953-122-0.stm


No I did not know that. Many will miss him!!!   May he R.I.P.

I don't think their cheese steaks, or the ones across the street "Pat's" are that great, but I respect them both as business men.

Thanks Scott,

Bear


----------



## reloadmike78

Man I gotta try one of these!


----------



## sqwib

alelover said:


> I was going to say Fattie Philly calzone but whatever. It looks fantastic no matter what you call it.
> 
> BTW Bear, did you hear that the owner of Geno's passed away a couple weeks ago. Very sad.
> 
> http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11238/1169953-122-0.stm


Man that's a shame, didn't know that either.


----------



## hellbilly

That looks awesome


----------



## bluebombersfan

That is a masterpiece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billyj571

That's one fine lookin fattie


----------



## rangers13

That looks amazing think I will try it next week.  One silly question, what is Beef Chip steak and where would I get it?


----------



## jjwdiver

THAT is my next fatty - thanks for posting and re-posting. What a beauty!!!!

John


----------



## Bearcarver

Rangers13 said:


> That looks amazing think I will try it next week.  One silly question, what is Beef Chip steak and where would I get it?


Rangers,

It is just steak cut in thin slices (chipped). Many companies make & sell it.

It should be plentiful in Long Island stores.

We use Landis Meats Chip Steak, but that might be only local.

Examples:






	

		
			
		

		
	
         
	

		
			
		

		
	







Bear


----------



## sqwib

To add to what bear said, here's what I use.
I usually get a 10lb box for Sams Club








These are not as good


----------



## rangers13

Been hitting many stores looking for the beef and no luck.  Everyone has Steak Ums, and stop and shop has there store brand which is what I may go with.  Anyone know of any supermarkets that carry other brands?  Wasnt looking to spend a fortune but Im sure a butcher would slice some, anyone go that route?


----------



## Bearcarver

Rangers13 said:


> Been hitting many stores looking for the beef and no luck.  Everyone has Steak Ums, and stop and shop has there store brand which is what I may go with.  Anyone know of any supermarkets that carry other brands?  Wasnt looking to spend a fortune but Im sure a butcher would slice some, anyone go that route?


Definitely!!!!!

Could be a little more cost that way though. If you want to really clear your salivary glands, get some Ribeye chipped or sliced real thin!!!!

Then come back & tell us about it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And don't forget the Qview!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## roller

X2 what Bear said about the Ribeye...its the best...


----------



## SmokinAl

X3, gotta agree on the ribeye!


----------



## sqwib

Ribeye it is


----------



## bluebombersfan

I have never seen anything like this been looking all over!!


----------



## Bearcarver

BlueBombersfan said:


> I have never seen anything like this been looking all over!!


If you don't have it up there, I would get a couple pounds of Ribeye.

Then use your slicer, and slice it paper thin, across grain.

AWESOME !!!!!

Much better than the "half gristle" they sell as chipsteak.

Bear


----------



## alelover

Can go wrong with a rib eye. NY strips are pretty good too.


----------



## ejbreeze

I got some puff pastry sheets I want to use up.  This looks like a way to do it.  Thanks!


----------



## tattooed smoker

Man thats friggin AWSUM lookin got to try that it's 8:00pm were I'm at and I'm thinkin bout startn the smoker now !$!! Thanks for Sharon that one Phil


----------



## dewetha

that is awesome! thanks for the details. as other have said it's on the to do list


----------



## billyj571




----------



## flyboys

Thank you for that recipe and the time you put into this.  No matter what my next smoke is going to be, this will be included with it.  Being from Philly, I am quite partial to anything having to do with cheesesteaks.  Most of the good sandwich places here use Ribeye, so that is most definitely the way to go.


----------



## 2salty

Excellent!  I could eat one for breakfast.


----------



## thebig1

Sqwib, I know that this thread is quite old, but it looks amazing. I would like to make this for my family. I have 4 kids, 3 of which are teenagers (2 boys ). Do you think that one of these would feed everyone or should I make 2 or 3?


----------



## sqwib

thebig1 said:


> Sqwib, I know that this thread is quite old, but it looks amazing. I would like to make this for my family. I have 4 kids, 3 of which are teenagers (2 boys ). Do you think that one of these would feed everyone or should I make 2 or 3?



Hard to say not knowing your family, are you serving this alone or with sides, Since your gonna spend the time making them, make three, they are great as leftovers.


----------



## thebig1

That's a great idea. How do you know when they're done? Where would I place the probe?


----------



## sqwib

thebig1 said:


> That's a great idea. How do you know when they're done? Where would I place the probe?



When the bacon is done.

The outer layer of Beef Chip Steaks cook rather quickly so once the bacon is done to your liking, everything else will be cooked thoroughly at this point. If you are worried about under cooking the fattie, Don't worry, there is no way to under cook this, plus you have oven time when wrapped in the pizza dough.


----------



## thebig1

Thanks Sqwib, I appreciate it. I look forward to making my first fattie.


----------



## uncle eddie

After that fattie was done being smoked, I don't think I could have waited for the last step to be done before I tried a piece 

Points!


----------



## jpsciacca

Not sure if I can get an answer to this, but is it possible to do the fatty inside one day, and the dough wrap the next? I am trying to help a friend prep ahead for super bowl sunday.  He is a huge eagles fan so its only natural....looks amazing


----------



## uncle eddie

Short answer is yes...

Make up the fatty the day before, wrap it in saran, pop into the fridge.  Once it cools/firms you will find it easier to shape it.  

Here is a thread where I made up the fatty the day before and smoked it the next.  Hope this helps:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-sausage-mac-n-cheese-stuffed-fatties.270184/


----------

